# Picking up a Santana tandem next week



## thinkcooper

There's a perfectly sized, well appointed Santana tandem that I decided to say yes to. I'll be picking her up next week. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Zero Signal

Nice. Any shots of the whole bike?


----------



## Plank

Kind of anti climatic. I scrolled down hoping to see the bike and all I get is a rear derailleur.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> There's a perfectly sized, well appointed Santana tandem that I decided to say yes to. I'll be picking her up next week. Here are a few pictures.


I'm jealous...I'd love a road tandem for the wife and I. We have 2 cruiser tandems now though--pickup up a backup in case one breaks down.  Let us know how you and the wife like the Santana when you get a chance to ride it. Tax refund is still coming. I could either get the house painted or....must resist more bikes! :cryin:

//the bike is very purpley ...reminds me of the anodized MTB stuff a few years back.


----------



## thinkcooper

Plank said:


> Kind of anti climatic. I scrolled down hoping to see the bike and all I get is a rear derailleur.





Zero Signal said:


> Nice. Any shots of the whole bike?


I'm a newb. The full bike shot didn't upload - uzer errerz


----------



## thinkcooper

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm jealous...I'd love a road tandem for the wife and I. We have 2 cruiser tandems now though--pickup up a backup in case one breaks down.  Let us know how you and the wife like the Santana when you get a chance to ride it. Tax refund is still coming. I could either get the house painted or....must resist more bikes! :cryin:
> 
> //the bike is very purpley ...reminds me of the anodized MTB stuff a few years back.


Will do. 

The purple is the biggest, um, issue. It's very 90's ano. Retro. To get around that, we'll play a lot of Prince.


----------



## buck-50

That's real purty- you are gonna love it. What year is it? 

My wife and I have a metallic gray santana from the mid 80's- it's a fantastic ride.


----------



## SilasCL

Retro indeed. 8 speed xtr? Brake arch for improved stiffness? Water bottles that I cannot fathom how to describe...

Fun stuff though, looks like a cool bike.


----------



## FatTireFred

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I'm jealous...I'd love a road tandem for the wife and I. We have 2 cruiser tandems now though--pickup up a backup in case one breaks down.  Let us know how you and the wife like the Santana when you get a chance to ride it. Tax refund is still coming. I could either get the house painted or....must resist more bikes! :cryin:
> 
> //the bike is very purpley ...reminds me of the anodized MTB stuff a few years back.




oh man... a tandem is an express ticket to divorce


----------



## Zero Signal

Yeah I was thinking mid 90s. When I was first getting into mtn biking, I remember looking at those brake stiffeners (not those exact ones). That was 1995.


----------



## thinkcooper

SilasCL said:


> Retro indeed. 8 speed xtr? Brake arch for improved stiffness? Water bottles that I cannot fathom how to describe...
> 
> Fun stuff though, looks like a cool bike.


It has scratch and sniff paint too. Concord Grape.

Oddly, that's the same 8 speed XTR (M900 series) I run on my Hunter Cyclocross and old school mountain bike, so I'll have a few cassettes and spares laying around. May end up converting it to 8 speed bar ends and using a pair of Diacompe 287V brake levers to run the Avid Ultimate V-brakes without the cable helper.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

FatTireFred said:


> oh man... a tandem is an express ticket to divorce


Wife doesn't like riding her own bike. She much prefers the tandem.


----------



## threesportsinone

I love tandems.

Back in the day, before me or any of my friends even had drivers licenses, we would take the tandem, a trek T1000, to other friends neighborhoods. Granted this was in madison so we never needed to go more than 8 miles.

Sweet tandem, you'll have some fun miles this season.


----------



## MB1

FatTireFred said:


> oh man... a tandem is an express ticket to divorce


I beg to differ.


----------



## yetisurly

MB1 said:


> I beg to differ.



aye.

But that Santana is real nice like.


----------



## superjohnny

I'm trying to think of some smart comment, but drawing a blank. All I can think is dude that's a cool bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I had a tandem, and they're a lot of fun. In some ways, they're also a PITA. The bike I had was a custom made Paramount. I sold it about 15 years ago. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Touch0Gray

a tandem would be perfect for me....all I would need is a girlfriend that rides (and for my wife to NOT find out)

My wife hates riding......oh well her loss......


----------



## wooglin

Very nice! Just remember that the stoker is always right, and you should have no trouble at all.


----------



## Touch0Gray

wooglin said:


> Very nice! Just remember that the stoker is always right, and you should have no trouble at all.



specially if it's the wife and ya want some......ever again.....


----------



## thinkcooper

Touch0Gray said:


> specially if it's the wife and ya want some......ever again.....


I told my wife that rule the day we test rode this tandem. She let out with an evil smile and snicker.

I called Santana today, turns out it's a 1995 Large Sovereign, in a custom Princely Purple (the paint looks brand new). It weighs about 35 pounds with the suspension post and heavy ass seats; the trippy squashed bottom bracket to bracket tube is only a little thicker than a can of Asahi. The really hard thing to grasp - those purple water bottles - were full. For how long? I don't know... You think it's safe to drink?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> The really hard thing to grasp - those purple water bottles - were full. For how long? I don't know... You think it's safe to drink?


Only if it's tequila.

//what'd you pay for it if you don't mind telling?


----------



## Zero Signal

That's pretty light if you ask me. My FS mountain bike weighs almost that much! With two people really cranking, you could probably haul pretty nicely on that thing.


----------



## thinkcooper

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Only if it's tequila.
> 
> //what'd you pay for it if you don't mind telling?


mmm tequila. 

Don't mind at all - 1400, and it looks like it's never been ridden, still sporting the original tires, paint is perfect, as perfect as metal flake purple can be...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> mmm tequila.
> 
> Don't mind at all - 1400, and it looks like it's never been ridden, still sporting the original tires, paint is perfect, as perfect as metal flake purple can be...


Cool..If I could get one for that price I'd do it also. Don't really want to spend $5k+ on one, but that seems to be the going price for anything decent.

purple seems to be a popular color:

https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/592546877.html

<img src=https://images.craigslist.org/01010901020701160120080301ec83ca4f4dd47f0fee007cec.jpg>


----------



## thinkcooper

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Cool..If I could get one for that price I'd do it also. Don't really want to spend $5k+ on one, but that seems to be the going price for anything decent.
> 
> purple seems to be a popular color:
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/592546877.html
> 
> <img src=https://images.craigslist.org/01010901020701160120080301ec83ca4f4dd47f0fee007cec.jpg>


Really nice and the right fit, but a little pricey from my research. Problem you'll face, same as me, is getting a tall enough captain's position. If I were looking at that tandem, I'd arrange to see it, act all interested, and then go cold. (It's not going to fly out the door because it's a big frame and he wants a lot.) Then wait a few days, send him a lukewarm email, noting the price as your problem, then wait to see if he replies with a drop. Then you'll have him on the hook - start negotiating hard. Try to settle at 1500 or -


----------



## wooglin

thinkcooper said:


> mmm tequila.
> 
> Don't mind at all - 1400, and it looks like it's never been ridden, still sporting the original tires, paint is perfect, as perfect as metal flake purple can be...


Don't be dissin' metallic purple now....
















https://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek_galleryCC.htm


----------



## thinkcooper

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Wife doesn't like riding her own bike. She much prefers the tandem.


We did our first tandem ride tonight. A short quick ten miles. It was awesome. She loved it as well. It was really nice to be able to have a non-shouting conversation while riding, and not once did I worry about dropping her on a climb. I started off communicating about every move, then it got easier; pedaling, coasting, shifting, light ahead, left foot down, etc... About two-three miles into it, she just responded to my pedaling input, like waltzing. Then we started having a conversation about the kids and other stuff going on at the house. It was very cool. And in the end, I got a little grab action, in the end.


----------



## thinkcooper

wooglin said:


> Don't be dissin' metallic purple now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek_galleryCC.htm


I'm willing to share the moniker/acronym RFP.


----------



## JoeDaddio

Nice new ride, Coop. 

And I dig the color 

Not a thing wrong with sparkle purple:


joe


----------



## thinkcooper

JoeDaddio said:


> Nice new ride, Coop.
> 
> And I dig the color
> 
> Not a thing wrong with sparkle purple:
> 
> 
> joe


The purple's growing on me. I was lamenting the lack of an appropriately toxic purple bar tape, but my stoker put the brakes on that idea.

We're doing a 42 miler tomorrow.


----------



## Brick Tamland

thinkcooper said:


> We did our first tandem ride tonight. A short quick ten miles. It was awesome. She loved it as well. It was really nice to be able to have a non-shouting conversation while riding, and not once did I worry about dropping her on a climb. I started off communicating about every move, then it got easier; pedaling, coasting, shifting, light ahead, left foot down, etc... About two-three miles into it, she just responded to my pedaling input, like waltzing. Then we started having a conversation about the kids and other stuff going on at the house. It was very cool. And in the end, I got a little grab action, in the end.


That sounds really cool. 

Especially the last part. :ihih:


----------



## thinkcooper

Just returned from our second tandem ride; 43 miles with Karen's Team in Training folks. We're smitten with this thing. I guess I can cancel the divorce plans.    :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

Miss M and I have signed up for the Santana Danube Tour this summer. We are going to see if we can get 1,000 miles in since it is a 10 day trip (depending of beer consumption we may have to cut back on the riding).

Tandems rock!


----------



## thinkcooper

MB1 said:


> Miss M and I have signed up for the Santana Danube Tour this summer. We are going to see if we can get 1,000 miles in since it is a 10 day trip (depending of beer consumption we may have to cut back on the riding).
> 
> Tandems rock!


Rock? Infriggendeed! I saw the Danube tour listed on their website. It looks pretty damn cool. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.

Do you guys have a Santana? 

What surprised the hell out of me today, Mrs. TC is a relatively new rider, without much base, but even so, we were towing the trainers around at the front of the pack through the rollers. I kept asking her to look back to see if we'd dropped the fast guys. If the gap was opening, I'd slow up just a bit to be sure they were able to get back on. 

Another tandem newbie anecdote... I'm a geek with gear. Been riding with a HR monitor since the 80s. I got Mrs. TC one a few years ago and she likes the data. On our typical out-of-balance rides, our respective HR rates would be at least 50 bpm apart. Today, they were within a few beets at any given time. I got my workout, she got her workout. Perfect balance.

Lastly, we heard the obligatory "she's not pedaling" quip from the driver of a car we passed at an intersection.


----------



## MB1

*I worked at the Santana Factory back in the 70's.*



thinkcooper said:


> Rock? Infriggendeed! I saw the Danube tour listed on their website. It looks pretty damn cool. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.
> 
> Do you guys have a Santana? .....
> 
> Lastly, we heard the obligatory "she's not pedaling" quip from the driver of a car we passed at an intersection.


For our honeymoon we rode across Nevada on a Santana.

We have a Team Ti right now but I am thinking about getting something with S&S couplers.

BTW for those moreons who tell you that she isn't pedaling just tell them that, "It's ok, I'm not steering!"


----------



## yetisurly

MB1 said:


> For our honeymoon we rode across Nevada on a Santana.
> 
> We have a Team Ti right now but I am thinking about getting something with S&S couplers.
> 
> BTW for those moreons who tell you that she isn't pedaling just tell them that, "It's ok, I'm not steering!"



That is very cool! What capacity did you have there?


----------



## graw

thinkcooper said:


> It has scratch and sniff paint too. Concord Grape.
> 
> Oddly, that's the same 8 speed XTR (M900 series) I run on my Hunter Cyclocross and old school mountain bike, so I'll have a few cassettes and spares laying around. May end up converting it to 8 speed bar ends and using a pair of Diacompe 287V brake levers to run the Avid Ultimate V-brakes without the cable helper.


I don't know if you've used the 287 levers, but most people don't care for them much. You might want to check these out...

http://www.tektro.com/02products/10rl520.php


----------



## thinkcooper

graw said:


> I don't know if you've used the 287 levers, but most people don't care for them much. You might want to check these out...
> 
> http://www.tektro.com/02products/10rl520.php


Those look pretty cool. I'm running 287V levers (have a second brand new pair here already) on my commuter; there's some flex, but they feel good, and will lock up the rear wheel and grab the front solidly enough to outbrake anything else I ride.

What negative stuff have you heard about the 287V's? Any links to check out?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

thinkcooper said:


> Just returned from our second tandem ride; 43 miles with Karen's Team in Training folks. We're smitten with this thing. I guess I can cancel the divorce plans.    :thumbsup:


Jealous...I gotta get a road tandem. Do you have a cruiser tandem?


----------



## MB1

yetisurly said:


> That is very cool! What capacity did you have there?


We were jack-o-all trades back in the day. I think my title was something like assembly manager but I did a bit of everything except weld.

Got to work with some pretty cool folks and all the Olympic funny bikes went through the factory for final touch-up and paint.

Glad I did it, glad I am not doing it any more.


----------



## thinkcooper

MB1 said:


> For our honeymoon we rode across Nevada on a Santana.
> 
> We have a Team Ti right now but I am thinking about getting something with S&S couplers.
> 
> BTW for those moreons who tell you that she isn't pedaling just tell them that, "It's ok, I'm not steering!"


At a local shop, we rolled in the tandem and had the sales staff in rapture. One of the guys used to work at Santana as well, well after your time there I'd guess. He had some great feedback on the timing chain adjustment, maintaining the bottom bracket and the edco hubs. Also told us that in 95, our tandem would've priced out at over 7K. Yikes!

We also ran into another couple in the shop, a seasoned, happy couple, that had a Sovereign with couplers which they'd ridden over Alp d'huez last summer. They had glowing stuff to share and also dug our purple metal flake behemoth.

Once on the road, we heard again "she's not pedaling". Your retort went over perfectly. Thank you! 



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Jealous...I gotta get a road tandem. Do you have a cruiser tandem?


Sorta; we have the quad, which is a side by side tandem with four wheels that'll carry a keg. 

Find a road tandem. Your local craigslist. Don't delay. From what I know about you two, you'll love riding a tandem together. It's a gas to have someone take pictures while you're en route, feed you, check your gearing, warn you about upcoming cars when taking a left, hammer with you on the flats and hills, and laugh like a little kid on a fast descent. People light up and smile when they see a couple having fun on a tandem. And we are certainly having fun.


----------

